# Can A Seiko 7926 Be Manually Wound?



## Jeremy67 (Jun 27, 2006)

I don't want to turn the crown while it's in if this is a bad thing.

If not, how long of side to side shaking is needed to give it a full wind?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Assuming you mean 7S26 then no you can't man wind. I read somewhere that seiko make them auto only on purpose as it's more rugged and less likely to break.

I also read that about 20 rotations on the rotor is all it takes to wind the spring fully.


----------



## Jeremy67 (Jun 27, 2006)

Thanks for that!

You are right, 7S26-3060, Mil style auto with day and date in roman and english. It's amazing how much more you can see when you dust your magnifiying glass!

Perhaps' I'll stop wearing it for a while and see how many shakes it takes every morning to keep it going.

Does a sideways shake (both ways) cause a full rotation of the rotor I wonder.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

pg tips said:


> Assuming you mean 7S26 then no you can't man wind. I read somewhere that seiko make them auto only on purpose as it's more rugged and less likely to break.
> 
> I also read that about 20 rotations on the rotor is all it takes to wind the spring fully.


20 rotations!!!??

You sure about that Pg?

I thought an all day wear was needed to fully wind one of these, but can Roy confirm please?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

No I'm not sure griff but I seem to recall reading it somewhere.

Jeremy the best way to wind an auto is to imagine it's a glass of brandy!

Cradle it in your hand and gently rotate, as though you are warming the brandy in the glass.

i suggest getting a brandy glass and some Asbach to practice with


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

Had a 7S26. If it ever stopped, it seemed to take about a minute of movement before it started up again. My understanding is the the Seiko "magic lever" enables bi-directional winding on the 7S26.


----------



## Jeremy67 (Jun 27, 2006)

Yes it does take quite a bit to get it going. Sometimes I give it a shake, set the time then put it on then half an hour later discover it's actually fifteen minutes slow becauses it's stopped again on my wrist and then got going again.


----------



## media_mute (Apr 30, 2006)

I just shake it a little and then wear it for a bit, if it's a while since I've worn it- I may just wear it all the way to work and then set it there. It's non hacking and runs about 15 seconds a day fast so I usually set it to the nearest minute behind the currnet time. Nice movement.


----------

